# LEAVING



## cute corporal (Dec 6, 2004)

to all - cute corporal is leaving until after xmas, but will carry on undercover emailing when possible.back in early january,

happy xmas to all,

cute corporal


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Hehe! 

You seem quite a character, will be glad to see you back after xmas 8)

Merry Xmas to you too 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 6, 2004)

cute corporal said:


> to all - cute corporal is leaving until after xmas, but will carry on undercover emailing when possible.back in early january,
> 
> happy xmas to all,
> 
> cute corporal



See you after Christmas!

So, how cute _are_ you anyway?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

And are you _really_ a corporal?  

CC


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 8, 2004)

no, back to the original question............

but only answer if you're a girl, but that goes without saying...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh great, thanks to the "charms" of the lanc we will have lost yet another member


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey! Maybe we could get Lanc to bump off Ultra-spammers!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2004)

We could, but I havent managed to leave yet


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 11, 2004)

Maybe we could give him a hit list?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Nah


----------



## cute corporal (Jan 10, 2005)

I AM A GIRL!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

I think we gathered that, but you never know. Homosexuality is much more common these days!


----------

